# You'll love this....



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Kids!
Read this article in the New York Times....
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/07/di...d=2&ref=dining

Did you know butter has natural trans-fats in it?
I didn't. 
Now I do. 
Now because of trans-fat hysteria, large bakeries are actually substituting trans-fat free margarines and shortenings for butter, so their products can be labeled as "trans-fat free". Federal law requires labels on packaged foods to list any trans-fats of half a gram or more. A quarter pound of butter has 3.12 grams of trans-fat.

Never mind the fact that some researchers say natural trans-fat, like in butter, may actually be good for you.

Oh for the love of God!!!!:crazy::crazy:

Food hysteria and dieting trends really make me want to tear my hair out. 
Seriously. I mean, people can't even go to market in Iraq, for fear of getting blown into bits. And here we are, trying to make a sanitized world where there is nothing out there that can hurt us. Where's the perspective?
We're all gonna die someday.....and you know, I'm pretty sure that eating butter won't be the cause of an early demise. If anything it will be the fact that I don't get enough exercise and eat more vegetables.

This stuff makes me nuts. Just nuts.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Sheesh! I sometimes enjoy a nice brioch or croissant from the local French bakery. I'd be really pissed if I could no longer enjoy them.

Shel


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Hi Annie
I so agree with you! the whole thing has gotten crazy. 
You know, my DH is diabetic and his doc wants him to now use margarine only.. No butter anymore as he says it is not good..
I don't understand his reasoning. Margarine is all man made crap as far as I'm concerned. I don't care if its non-hydrogenated, low fat, no salt, whatever, its still not real!
My thinking has always been everything in moderation, even butter.. And I really try to get that through my DHs thick skull! But his doc drives me crazy. My DH will come home from an appointment and start going on about how his doc says butter is bad for you, eggs are bad for you, sugar is bad for you. etc. etc.. The list goes on and on.. If his doc says it is so, then it is so, no arguement!! Aggh!!! I get so mad over this..

I honestly think most people are capable of deciding for themselves what to put into their mouths and how much.. We do not need some so called food banning experts telling us what we should or should not eat! 
My god, most people know that the bakery goodies they buy are loaded with this and that. They know chips are loaded in fat.. They know all the junk that is out there.. But if they eat these things as a once in the while treat, its not gonna kill them.. It's called using common sense! 
Granted there is some people that don't have a clue.. But that's where food education is needed, not banning..
Geez, its all so stupid..


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

u pulled the words right outta my mouth


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I agree with the thought of trying to reduce trans fats from our diets. IF it can be done reasonably. I think it would be great if there were viable alternatives for fast food places to fry stuff in. But don't expect the golden arches to start using olive oil and real butter. lol

The Birmingham News ran a cartoon. It had a pickup truck with a bumper sticker that said: "You can take my trans fats when you pry the fried chicken from my cold dead fingers." lol

eeyore


----------



## cocojo (Feb 22, 2007)

I SO agree with you. I just said to my daughter the other day "I'm beginning to hate food" What a sad statement, forced on me due to the anxiety of having always examine EVERYTHING I eat!

I go to an old Amish doctor who uses only natural healing. He says that butter has an enzyeme in it that is friendly to our bodies and therefore not in the same category as harmful fats. I think I'll believe him. He's in his 90's , eaten butter his whole life and looks great!

Feelin' you frustration!
jo


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

So my question would be: What do we tell the 80, 90, 100 year olds out there, that grew up on Trans Fat, Lard, and poor sanitation practices??

If you get rid of everything that tastes good, what will we eat????? :crazy:


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I see your point.

But 80 and 90 year olds didn't grow up eating much trans fats. Lard--yes. Butter--maybe.

As far as sanitation: it's a toughie. When we go too far with germ-a-phobia we cause more probs. Like super germs that are resistant to everything. And weakened immune systems and allergy problems.

However, talk to the hundreds of people who were puking their guts up because they ate some peanut butter obviously prepared not completely according to proper sanitation procedures. and a few people lost their lives.

eeyore


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

It seems to me, that in this new trans-fat hysteria, people are forgetting that at one point we were all freaking out about saturated fats, which is exactly what manufacturers are now using to produce the trans-fat free shortenings.......this is a quote from an article from the University of Wisconsin-Madison http://www.news.wisc.edu/13397.html:

So consider that manufacturers and large bakeries are eschewing butter for these saturated fat substitutes, so they can label their products as being 100% trans fat free. This is misleading marketing, leading people to think that they are eating something that is more healthful, which simply isn't true. Considering the quote below, I'd still say that butter is a better alternative if you're going to eat fat:

I think what people need to understand, is that fats, whether they are saturated, trans, polyunsaturated or monounsaturated, should be consumed in moderation. Eat your vegetables, get your exercise, have a piece of cake to feed your soul. Really, a healthful life is all about balance, and moderation. It isn't about food fads and food hysteria.

I think the media needs to be more responsible when it comes to reporting about health issues. They feed the hysteria and many people are just plain misinformed. I think this latest frenzy about trans fats is a prime example of overreaction and misinformation.

The fact is, that as far as health is concerned, trans-fat free shortenings are NO MORE HEALTHFUL than hydrogenated fats or saturated fats. You're just trading one bad thing for another. That's what I find so ridiculous and appalling.
I'll stick with butter, thank you very much. Natural trans-fats are not the same as man made trans fats, and if I'm going to eat something that isn't healthy for my body, the wonderful flavor of butter will make it all worth it.


----------



## tammylc (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow. That's crazy. I almost cried when I read about the coconut fat croissants!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

What ever happened to just eating with good judgement? If I want butter, I want butter. If I want plain oatmeal I eat it. jeeez

I think I'll go have a big cinnamon roll & lots of butter


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I still believe that trans fats (man-"made") are more harmful to our bodies than saturated fats. I believe recent science has borne this out. Do I think, then, that the gov't should step in and outlaw them? No. At least not yet. 

But if there is a fat that performs the same or better, and is not more expensive it would be irresponsible not to use it. I would like to think that any business would use the safest products they can to receive the same results.

I agree that we are all responsible for our own health and that the gov't probably shouldn't start banning foods. But I would appreciate a world where it isn't so difficult to get healthful foods when eating out. Maybe Im spoiled but I just dont want to sit at home and eat fruit and salad all the time. lol 

I also agree that labels are misleading. This "no trans fats!" craze can lead people to believe they are eating something healthy. But then again, I know better than that...so why wouldn't others know? sigh.... In the end it all will come down to money.

eeyore


----------



## cheri (Apr 5, 2006)

Wasn't there some broohaaha a few years ago about movie theaters using coco and palm oil to cook popcorn? Good lord, when I go to get crossaints the woman has whole fat and lowfat....WHAT! How can she fix her lips to even ask the question about which one I want? I want the full fat please, I only get them maybe twice a year, don't deny me!


----------

